# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  θεματα για συζητηση με γνωστους,φιλους,φλερτ.

## maevius

καλησπερα.λογο του οτι δεν ειμαι κ πολυ κοινωνικος,δε μιλαω πολυ κ αυτο γιατι τις περισοτερες φορες δεν εχω κατι να πω κ ετσι καταληγω να απομονωνομαι,σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω μια κουβεντα για να βοηθησετε κ εσεις με διαφορα θεματα για συζητηση,οχι απλα κουβεντες αλλα πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε να πιανομαστε απο κατι π.χ. για να ανοιξουμε μια κουβεντα.κατι ομως που να ειναι ενδιαφερον,που να θελει ο αλλος να σε ακουσει,γιατι μερικες φορες που ειμαι σε μια παρεα κ προσπαθω να πω κατι,σα να μην ακουγομαι.πειτε καμια ιδεα,για καθε περισταση,παρεα,με φιλους,γνωστους αλλα κ με μια καινουρια γνωριμια που μπορει να μας ενδιαφερει ;) .πως να σταματησω να ειμαι βαρετος με λιγα λογια κ να συμετεχω ή να ανοιγω θεματα για καινουριες συζητησεις.

----------


## giannis94

ωραιο θέμα. βοηθαει πολυ να έχεις από πριν 3-4 θέματα στο μυαλό σου σε περίπτωση που κολλήσει η συζήτηση ώστε να έχεις κάτι να πεις. αυτά τα θέματα μπορούν να έχουν σχέση με κάτι αστείο-περίεργο-ενδιαφέρον γεγονός που συνέβη σε σένα πρόσφατα, κάτι αστείο-περίεργο-ενδιαφέρον που άκουσες/διάβασες/ είδες σε τηλεόραση, διαδίκτυο κλπ, κάποιο ανέκδοτο. παντως θεμα χημειας είναι κυριως δεν υπαρχουν συνταγες

----------


## maevius

φιλε μου εχω βγει με παρα πολλες κοπελες τελευταια που με βρισκουν ελκυστικο κ συνηθως αυτες κανουν την πρωτη κινηση.αλλα μετα τη πρωτη φορα βλεπω οτι ξενερωνουν κ ξερω οτι ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν εχω να πω τιποτα ενδιαφερον.μετα τα κλασσικα τι κανεις στη ζωη σου και ποσα αδελφια εχεις,το χαος.τιποτα.τελος της κουβεντας.αλλα ακομα κ με την παρεα γνωστων κ μια ξαδελφη μου που βγαινουμε,ειμαι ο αορατος της παρεας.θεματα κ ιδεες για θεματα συζητησης.οποιαδηποτε ιδεα προς συζητηση αποδεκτη.

----------


## Άγνωστος

To ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουμε.
Αν βρεις την άκρη πες μου κι εμένα.

----------


## maevius

> To ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουμε.
> Αν βρεις την άκρη πες μου κι εμένα.


γιαυτο ειναι η συζητηση.ολοι βλεπουμε τις απαντησεις εδω.

----------


## Nocash

Για να μη ψυχρενεται η συζητηση...
Πρεπει τα ατομα π συμμετεχουν να εχουν κοινα ενδιαφερονται...
Αρκετα κοινα ενδιαφεροντα,ετσι ωστε να μπορουνε να συζητισουνε για διαφορα πραγματα και να τα αναλυσουνε αναλωνοντας χρονο...

----------


## Άγνωστος

> γιαυτο ειναι η συζητηση.ολοι βλεπουμε τις απαντησεις εδω.


Έχω κάνει συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων πάνω στο θέμα.
Μην περιμένεις να μάθεις τα πάντα από εδώ μέσα.
Πιο πολύ μόνος σου θα τη βρεις την άκρη.

----------


## maevius

> Έχω κάνει συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων πάνω στο θέμα.
> Μην περιμένεις να μάθεις τα πάντα από εδώ μέσα.
> Πιο πολύ μόνος σου θα τη βρεις την άκρη.


μονος μου προσπαθουσα τοσο καιρο.τωρα απλα ιδεες κ εμπειριες των αλλων ζηταω.

----------


## Άγνωστος

> μονος μου προσπαθουσα τοσο καιρο.τωρα απλα ιδεες κ εμπειριες των αλλων ζηταω.


Kαλά κάνεις, για αυτό υπάρχει το φόρουμ.

----------


## kerasi

Για γκομενοκατασταση θελεις ή για φιλικο?

----------


## maevius

> Για γκομενοκατασταση θελεις ή για φιλικο?


γενικα,θεματα για συζητηση,πως μπορω να δημιουργω δικα μου αλλα κ γενικα τι συζηταει ο κοσμος μεταξυ του,διαφορες συζητισεις που κανετε εσεις με φιλους,με κοπελες που σας ενδιαφερουν κ τετοια.οτιδηποτα.ιδεες να εχουμε να παιρνουμε...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλησπερα.λογο του οτι δεν ειμαι κ πολυ κοινωνικος,δε μιλαω πολυ κ αυτο γιατι τις περισοτερες φορες δεν εχω κατι να πω κ ετσι καταληγω να απομονωνομαι,σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω μια κουβεντα για να βοηθησετε κ εσεις με διαφορα θεματα για συζητηση,οχι απλα κουβεντες αλλα πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε να πιανομαστε απο κατι π.χ. για να ανοιξουμε μια κουβεντα.κατι ομως που να ειναι ενδιαφερον,που να θελει ο αλλος να σε ακουσει,γιατι μερικες φορες που ειμαι σε μια παρεα κ προσπαθω να πω κατι,σα να μην ακουγομαι.πειτε καμια ιδεα,για καθε περισταση,παρεα,με φιλους,γνωστους αλλα κ με μια καινουρια γνωριμια που μπορει να μας ενδιαφερει ;) .πως να σταματησω να ειμαι βαρετος με λιγα λογια κ να συμετεχω ή να ανοιγω θεματα για καινουριες συζητησεις.


Σε προηγουμενο θεμα σου ελεγες οτι εχεις μια δουλεια που σου προσφερει παραπανω απο τα απαραιτητα και ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ διπλα σου..Μπορουν να το δουν και τα αλλα μελη αυτο!Πραγματικα απορω για το ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου και γιατι δεν λες ενα "Δοξα σοι ο Θεος"..Γραφεις για φλερτ,ενω εισαι τζιτζι στο θεμα αυτο,απο δουλεια εισαι οκ Δοξα την Μεγαλοχαρη..Δεν μπορεις να συνεννοηθεις??Μηπως εχεις υψηλα στανταρ και προσδοκιες απο τους ανθρωπους?Σε ολα τα θεματα σου καποιος δεν σε "καταλαβαινει" δεν σε "ακολουθει"..
Ο Αινσταιν εχει πεθανει οπως και πολλοι αλλοι επιστημονες..Το παραληρημα μεγαλειου αν θα σε απασχολησει ποτε εδω θα ειμαστε να το συζητησουμε.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> φιλε μου εχω βγει με παρα πολλες κοπελες τελευταια που με βρισκουν ελκυστικο κ συνηθως αυτες κανουν την πρωτη κινηση.αλλα μετα τη πρωτη φορα βλεπω οτι ξενερωνουν κ ξερω οτι ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν εχω να πω τιποτα ενδιαφερον.μετα τα κλασσικα τι κανεις στη ζωη σου και ποσα αδελφια εχεις,το χαος.τιποτα.τελος της κουβεντας.αλλα ακομα κ με την παρεα γνωστων κ μια ξαδελφη μου που βγαινουμε,ειμαι ο αορατος της παρεας.θεματα κ ιδεες για θεματα συζητησης.οποιαδηποτε ιδεα προς συζητηση αποδεκτη.


Μα εχεις κοπελα και την καλυτερη..Στο προηγουμενο θεμα..Μας δουλευεις ή παλι θα βγω η κακια ή να σου λεμε σε ολα ναι?

----------


## maevius

μαλλον με μπερδευεις.ειμαι ελευθερος εδη κ αρκετο καιρο.σιγουρα με μπερδευεις.

----------


## maevius

> Σε προηγουμενο θεμα σου ελεγες οτι εχεις μια δουλεια που σου προσφερει παραπανω απο τα απαραιτητα και ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ διπλα σου..Μπορουν να το δουν και τα αλλα μελη αυτο!Πραγματικα απορω για το ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου και γιατι δεν λες ενα "Δοξα σοι ο Θεος"..Γραφεις για φλερτ,ενω εισαι τζιτζι στο θεμα αυτο,απο δουλεια εισαι οκ Δοξα την Μεγαλοχαρη..Δεν μπορεις να συνεννοηθεις??Μηπως εχεις υψηλα στανταρ και προσδοκιες απο τους ανθρωπους?Σε ολα τα θεματα σου καποιος δεν σε "καταλαβαινει" δεν σε "ακολουθει"..
> Ο Αινσταιν εχει πεθανει οπως και πολλοι αλλοι επιστημονες..Το παραληρημα μεγαλειου αν θα σε απασχολησει ποτε εδω θα ειμαστε να το συζητησουμε.


καλο θα ειναι να τσεκαρεις πρωτα πριν κατηγορισεις καποιον.δεν εχω γραψει ποτε αυτα που λες.δεν εχω σταθερο δεσμο εδω κ αρκετο καιρο.σιγουρα με μπερδευεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλο θα ειναι να τσεκαρεις πρωτα πριν κατηγορισεις καποιον.δεν εχω γραψει ποτε αυτα που λες.δεν εχω σταθερο δεσμο εδω κ αρκετο καιρο κ οσο για τη δουλεια που λες,ειμαι ανεργος.σιγουρα με μπερδευεις.


Σβηνε..Σβηνε!!

----------


## maevius

> Σβηνε..Σβηνε!!


κοπελα μου εχεις θεματακι.ψαξε λιγο κ θα δεις οτι δεν εχω γραψει ποτε κ πουθενα αυτα που λες.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

.................................................. .....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

.................................................. ...

----------


## maevius

> Δικο σου ηταν αυτο...


οχι.καμια σχεση.πατα στο ονομα μου κ θα δεις τι εχω γραψει εγω.τοσο απλα.

----------


## maevius

αυτα που λες τα εχει γραψει καποιος wundeer.εμενα το ψευδωνυμο μου ειναι maevius.πως σου ηρθε ολο αυτο δε καταλαβαινω...

----------


## maevius

> .................................................. ...


εσβησες τις βλακειες που εγραψες πριν.μαλιστα.ωραια συμπεριφορα.

----------


## μαρκελα

Γειά σου maevius :)
Νάσαι ο εαυτός σου! Σκέψου επίσης και ποιά θέματα θάθελες να συζητούσε κάποιος/α μαζί σου 
ή τι θάθελες να κάνεις παρέα με τον/την άλλο/η, που σ' ευχαριστούσε και πάνω εκεί 
άνοιξε ένα θέμα συζήτησης.. ή και πρότεινε δραστηριότητες.. Να νιώθεις πρώτα εσύ 
άνετα με σένα, χωρίς ανασφάλειες και μάλλον να δουλέψεις αρχικά καλά τη σχέση με 
τον εαυτό σου. Γιατί αυτή τη σχέση την εκπέμπουμε κι εισπράττουμε ό,τι εκπέμπουμε.
Πιστεύω, δηλ. ότι δεν είμαστε μόνο αυτά που λέμε, αλλά κι αυτά που δεν λέμε.. 
Κι ο καθένας μας θέλει κοντά του κάποιον/α, που δείχνει να τα έχει βρει με τον εαυτό του..
Μετά η κάθε σχέση χρειάζεται συνέχεια δουλειά.. για νάχει διάρκεια και δεν δίνουμε μόνο, αλλά
χρειάζεται και να παίρνουμε, εκτός κι αν ο άλλος δεν έχει να δώσει.. Ε τότε δεν φταίμε εμείς..

----------


## imagine

Θέματα γενικού ενδιαφέροντος, που να αγγίζουν όλους. 
π.χ.
-Πολιτική κατάσταση/εξελίξεις
-Οικονομική κατάσταση/εξελίξεις (απ αυτά τα 2 δεν ξεμένεις και από υλικό ποτέ). Άσε που βγαίνουν ένα σωρό αστείες ιστορίες, ανεκδοτάκια κλπ ώστε η συζήτηση να μην ε'ιναι βαριά. Πρέπει όμως να είσαι ενημερωμένος.
-Μουσικά σχήματα, παραστάσεις ενδιαφέρουσες που θα θελες να παρακολουθήσεις κλπ, μπορείς να προτείνεις κιόλας έξοδο έτσι, ενημερώνοντας την παρέα σου για το τι θέλεις να παρακολουθήσετε.
-Ψυχολογία. Όλοι αρέσκονται να αναλύουν την ανθρώπινη φύση. Παίρνεις αφορμή απο κάποιο περιστατικό (ίσως και από κάτι που διαβάζεις εδώ ή συναντάς στη real life σου και σου κεντρίζει το ενδιαφέρον) και θέτεις ερωτήματα, ακούς γνώμες, λες και την παπαριά (σχήμα λόγου) τη δική σου όπως κάνουμε όλοι και η συζήτηση κυλάει ευχάριστα.
-Περίεργα που άκουσες/διάβασες, περιττές γνώσεις δλδ που έχουν όμως πλάκα.
-Σε πιο ιδιαίτερες συναντήσεις (με κοπέλα δλδ) θέματα σχέσεων, παίρνοντας αφορμή από περιστατικά που συνάντησες ή άκουσες (όπως και παραπάνω).
-..και πολλά πολλά άλλα. Το κλειδί είναι να πρόκειται για θέματα που να ενδιαφέρουν τους συνομιλητές. Εξαρτάται και απο την ηλικία. 

Καλή επιτυχία και καλή διασκέδαση :)

----------


## Boltseed

Μίλα για το αγαπημένο τους θέμα: τους ίδιους. Ρώτα τους πράγματα, πως καταφέρανε εκείνο, πώς καταφέρανε το άλλο.

----------


## Remedy

> Μίλα για το αγαπημένο τους θέμα: τους ίδιους. Ρώτα τους πράγματα, πως καταφέρανε εκείνο, πώς καταφέρανε το άλλο.


βρε βρεεε ..καλως τα ματια μας τα δυο :ρ

----------


## Άγνωστος

Είσαι λίγο οξύθυμος ή είναι η ιδέα μου ;

----------


## maevius

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις κ το ενδιαφερον σας να βοηθησετε.το προβλημα μου νομιζω οτι το εντοπισα χθες το βραδυ μολις ξαπλωσα.σκεφτηκα πως νοιωθω;κ πραγματικα βρηκα ακριβως τη σωστη περιγραφη.νοιωθω οτι βρισκομαι κλεισμενος μεσα σε ενα γυαλινο κουτι,που μπορω να βλεπω,να ακουω κ να θελω να συμμετασχω αλλα δε μπορω να το κανω.νοιωθω οτι βρισκομαι σε ενα κοσμο εκτος του πραγματικου.θελω να συμμετεχω αλλα δε με αφηνει το κουτι.νοιωθω οτι ο κοσμος συνεχιζεται κ εγω μενω καπου εκτος αυτης της πραγματικοτητας,σε εναν δικο μου μοναχικο κοσμο.δεν ειναι οτι δε θελω,ειναι σα να μη μπορω.ετσι νοιωθω.κ βλεπω κ τους αλλους σιγα σιγα να με προσπερνουν σα να μην υπαρχω οσο περναει ο καιρος.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Θέματα γενικού ενδιαφέροντος, που να αγγίζουν όλους. 
> π.χ.
> -Πολιτική κατάσταση/εξελίξεις
> -Οικονομική κατάσταση/εξελίξεις (απ αυτά τα 2 δεν ξεμένεις και από υλικό ποτέ). Άσε που βγαίνουν ένα σωρό αστείες ιστορίες, ανεκδοτάκια κλπ ώστε η συζήτηση να μην ε'ιναι βαριά. Πρέπει όμως να είσαι ενημερωμένος.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία και καλή διασκέδαση :)


Όχι όχι μη το κάνεις αυτό.... :P

----------


## maevius

> Όχι όχι μη το κάνεις αυτό.... :P


κ τι να κανω;βαριεμαι τη ζωη μου.αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι πολυ χαλια.νοιωθω απελπισμενος.δε μιλαω σε κανεναν γνωστο μου γιατι δε θελω να με βλεπουν σε αυτη τη κατασταση.εδω δε ξερω κανεναν κ ετσι ξεσπαω,βγαζω απο μεσα μου αυτα που με σκοτωνουν.στους δικους μου παραμενω ανεκφραστος.δε μιλαω σε κανεναν για αυτα.ομως δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτη τη κατασταση.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Φιλε θεματοθετη...Χιλια συγνωμη και ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ!!Εκανα λαθος ναι και επειδη εχω μεγα θεμα με την συνδεση μου και 3 μερες .......ται μην πω την λεξη!!Δεν μπορουσα να μπω!!Λοιπον ειμαι του γιατρου μαλλον :P συγνωμη!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Χιλιες τιτανοτεραστιες συγνωμες!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

.................................................. .............................(λαθος) :)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Φιλε εσβησα και μετα δεν με ξαναβαζε εδω μεσα..Τελος παντων μην χαλασω αλλο το θεμα του ανθρωπου!Εκανα λαθος!Και δεν προλαβα να σβησω και την πρωτη πρωτη λαλακια που εγραψα..

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Φιλε εσβησα και μετα δεν με ξαναβαζε εδω μεσα..Τελος παντων μην χαλασω αλλο το θεμα του ανθρωπου!Εκανα λαθος!


Οχι λάθος το δικό μου εννοώ....!!!Ειχα 3 καρτελες ανοιχτά και ήθελα να γράψω αλλού και μπερδεύτηκα και το ποσταρα εδώ...!!! :)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αναδρομο Ερμη θα εχω η κακομοιρα!!Δεν μπορω να συνεννοηθω..Το ραβω! :P

----------


## maevius

> Αναδρομο Ερμη θα εχω η κακομοιρα!!Δεν μπορω να συνεννοηθω..Το ραβω! :P


οκ,να σαι καλα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Συγνωμη και παλι maevius.

----------


## dark cloud

καλησπέρα..έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα..μολις βρηκα αυτο το θεμα και μπορω να πω οτι ταυτιζομαι απολυτα..με βασανιζει πολυ γιατι αναγκαζομαι και κλεινομαι σε μια μοναξια η οποια δεν αντεχεται..επισης γινομαι αντικειμενο σχολιασμου σε παρεες γιατι ολοι ειναι περιεργοι γιατι δεν μιλαω...φυσικα δεν τους λεω οτι δεν εχω τι να πω απλα αποφευγω λεγοντας οτι δεν ειμαι και πολυ ομιλητικη..αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι δεν εχω πολλες σκεψεις.οταν ειπωθει κατι δεν κανω δικες μου σκεψεις πανω σε αυτο που ειπωθηκε..αντιθετα νιωθω το μυαλο μου να ειναι κενο.το εχω συζητηση και με διαφορους γιατρους οι οποιοι δεν μου βρησκουν κανενα απολυτως προβλημα και μου λενε οτι ειμαι φυσιολογικη.αλλα εγω δεν νιωθω ετσι.δεν ειναι και πολυ φυσιολογικο ενας ανθρωπος να μην μιλαει η ακομη χειροτερα να μην σκεφτεται.δεν μπορω να θεσω θεματα για συζητηση,γιατι δν σκεφτομαι καποιο θεμα..επισης δεν μπορω να συμμετεχω σε μια συζητηση γιατι δεν εχω κατι να πω.εχω ερθει πολλες φορες σε ασχημη θεση και σε αβολη.ειμαι σε απογνωση με αυτο το θεμα.το αλλο πο εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι και πολυ ευστροφη..το παρατηρω αυτο απο την καθημερινοτητα μου,εχω ζησει πολλες φορες την εκφραση ΄΄οποιος δεν εχει μυαλο εχει ποδια΄΄.ειναι κατι που με θλιβει βαθεια και με κανει να νιωθω μονη.η επικοινωνια ειναι πολυ σημαντκη για εναν ανθρωπο και εγω την στερουμαι.δεν εχω ποτε κατι ουσιαστικο να πω και αυτο ειναι που δεν με κανει απαραιτητη στην ζωη κανενος ανθρωπου.σιγα σιγα οι φιλοι μου απομακρυνονται.και μενω μονη.ευτυχως εχω την μανα μου η οποια μου μιλαει και δεν αφηνει να φανει το προβλημα..
σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> καλησπέρα..έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα..μολις βρηκα αυτο το θεμα και μπορω να πω οτι ταυτιζομαι απολυτα..με βασανιζει πολυ γιατι αναγκαζομαι και κλεινομαι σε μια μοναξια η οποια δεν αντεχεται..επισης γινομαι αντικειμενο σχολιασμου σε παρεες γιατι ολοι ειναι περιεργοι γιατι δεν μιλαω...φυσικα δεν τους λεω οτι δεν εχω τι να πω απλα αποφευγω λεγοντας οτι δεν ειμαι και πολυ ομιλητικη..αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι δεν εχω πολλες σκεψεις.οταν ειπωθει κατι δεν κανω δικες μου σκεψεις πανω σε αυτο που ειπωθηκε..αντιθετα νιωθω το μυαλο μου να ειναι κενο.το εχω συζητηση και με διαφορους γιατρους οι οποιοι δεν μου βρησκουν κανενα απολυτως προβλημα και μου λενε οτι ειμαι φυσιολογικη.αλλα εγω δεν νιωθω ετσι.δεν ειναι και πολυ φυσιολογικο ενας ανθρωπος να μην μιλαει η ακομη χειροτερα να μην σκεφτεται.δεν μπορω να θεσω θεματα για συζητηση,γιατι δν σκεφτομαι καποιο θεμα..επισης δεν μπορω να συμμετεχω σε μια συζητηση γιατι δεν εχω κατι να πω.εχω ερθει πολλες φορες σε ασχημη θεση και σε αβολη.ειμαι σε απογνωση με αυτο το θεμα.το αλλο πο εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι και πολυ ευστροφη..το παρατηρω αυτο απο την καθημερινοτητα μου,εχω ζησει πολλες φορες την εκφραση ΄΄οποιος δεν εχει μυαλο εχει ποδια΄΄.ειναι κατι που με θλιβει βαθεια και με κανει να νιωθω μονη.η επικοινωνια ειναι πολυ σημαντκη για εναν ανθρωπο και εγω την στερουμαι.δεν εχω ποτε κατι ουσιαστικο να πω και αυτο ειναι που δεν με κανει απαραιτητη στην ζωη κανενος ανθρωπου.σιγα σιγα οι φιλοι μου απομακρυνονται.και μενω μονη.ευτυχως εχω την μανα μου η οποια μου μιλαει και δεν αφηνει να φανει το προβλημα..
> σας ευχαριστω.


Μη νομίζεις ότι όποιος μιλάει είναι και έξυπνος....ξέρεις πόσοι λένε λένε και δεν λένε τίποτα?
Μήπως δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν αυτά που λένε ? Δεν έχετε ίδια ενδιαφέροντα κλπ?

----------


## dark cloud

> Μη νομίζεις ότι όποιος μιλάει είναι και έξυπνος....ξέρεις πόσοι λένε λένε και δεν λένε τίποτα?
> Μήπως δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν αυτά που λένε ? Δεν έχετε ίδια ενδιαφέροντα κλπ?


το εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες και μου το εχουν πει και οι γιατροι που τους ρωταω οτι ισως δεν βρισκω ενδιαφερον σε κατι γι αυτο δεν μιλαω,αλλα και για κατι που να με ενδιαφερει παλι δεν μπορω να το αναλυσω οσο θα ηθελα σκεφτομαι πολυ λιγα πραγματα..επειδη με απασχολει πολυ παρατηρω εδω και καιρο τους ανθρωπους και τι λενε και το ξερω αυτο που λες...πολλοι μιλανε λεγοντας ανουσια πραγματα,αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να πω ουτε καν αυτα!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι αλλά και μια συζήτηση , που σε ενδιαφέρει, σιγά σιγά δεν γίνεται? Εχει κανείς ολόκληρη θεωρία που την αναπτύσσει? Καλά κάποιοι έχουν και έχουν βγάλει και συμπεράσματα πριν τη συζήτηση! .....αλλά συνήθως πάει σιγά σιγά........και μην νομίζεις ότι όταν σκέφτεσαι μονίμως τι θα απαντήσεις , είναι και το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις, όλοι σκέφτονται τι θα πουν και δεν ακούν......
Αν είσαι με ένα άτομο , όπου αναγκαστικά θα συμμετέχεις , γιατί δεν γίνεται αλλιώς συζήτηση , τι γίνεται εκεί?

----------


## Mara.Z

Κλασικά θέματα παντός καιρού:
o καιρός
η κρίση
εργασία-ανεργία-ευκαιρίες-σεμινάρια-εκπαίδευση
πολιτική
σελεμπριτις-κουτσομπολια
σινεμα
μουσικη-συναυλιες
διακοπες-νησια


Και μη νομίζεις ότι χρειάζεται να λες καμια φοβερη ατάκα! μια απλή σταράτη ξεκάθαρη γνώμη και είσαι οκ!

----------


## dark cloud

οταν ειμαι μονη μου με καποιον,εξαρταται καθαρα απο τον αλλον πως θα εξελιχθει...αν ειναι ομιλητικο το ατομο τοτε μπορω να συμμετεχω με νευματα με ενα ναι η ενα οχι.αν το ατομο δεν κανει μονολογο τοτε θα πεσουμε σε βαθεια σιωπη...κανω προσπαθεια διαρκως να βρω κατι να πω και δεν γινεται παντα επιτυχημενα...επισης το αλλο ειναι οτι εχω και ενα θεματακι με την αντιληψη..συχνα δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λενε...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αν είσαι με ένα άτομο , όπου αναγκαστικά θα συμμετέχεις , γιατί δεν γίνεται αλλιώς συζήτηση , τι γίνεται εκεί?


εκεί απλά πας με το ρεύμα. 
Αλλά εγώ προσωπικά αγχωνομαι... και έχω πρόβλημα με το βλεμμα μου πού να εστιάσω οποτε καταληγω να κοιτάω σαν χαζή από εδώ κι απο εκεί...
Τον αυτοέλεγχο που έχουν όσοι μιλάνε σε ακροατηρια ποτε δεν καταλαβα πως τον αποκτούν... υπάρχει κάποια εκπαίδευση για αυτό? εγώ μέχρι και τη φωνή μου χάνω...

----------


## Mara.Z

> επισης το αλλο ειναι οτι εχω και ενα θεματακι με την αντιληψη..συχνα δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λενε...



έχεις κάποια διάγνωση??

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εκεί απλά πας με το ρεύμα. 
> Αλλά εγώ προσωπικά αγχωνομαι... και έχω πρόβλημα με το βλεμμα μου πού να εστιάσω οποτε καταληγω να κοιτάω σαν χαζή από εδώ κι απο εκεί...
> Τον αυτοέλεγχο που έχουν όσοι μιλάνε σε ακροατηρια ποτε δεν καταλαβα πως τον αποκτούν... υπάρχει κάποια εκπαίδευση για αυτό? εγώ μέχρι και τη φωνή μου χάνω...


Ακροατήριο..........τρομακτική λέξη!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> έχεις κάποια διάγνωση??


Απ΄ότι κατάλαβα εγώ όχι......
Dark Cloud εσύ το χεις συζητήσει αυτό ποτέ με κανέναν ?

----------


## imagine

Όταν μιλάω σε ακροατήριο δεν είναι δύσκολο καθόλου, διότι α)είμαι προετοιμασμένη και β) μιλάω επί συγκεκριμένου θέματος που εγώ κατέχω καλά και οι άλλοι όχι.

Αυτό που με χαλάει είναι να βγω για καφέ πχ με γνωστό/γνωστή που δεν είμαστε φίλοι, δεν ξέρουμε αν έχουμε κοινά και πρέπει συνέχεια να μιλάω/ απαντάω διότι είμαστε μόνο οι 2 μας. Με κουράζει κ το αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Συνήθως καλώ και άλλους μαζί να γεμίζουν τα κενά.

----------


## Mara.Z

Εμένα το ακροατήριο με τρελαινει, η προοπτική δηλαδή οτι θα με κρίνουν και μπορεί να με απορρίψουν με κάνει να φέρομαι σαν νευροσπαστο...
Ενώ με γνωστούς και φίλους, σιγά, τι είχαμε τί χάσαμε....

----------


## anxious4ever

> φιλε μου εχω βγει με παρα πολλες κοπελες τελευταια που με βρισκουν ελκυστικο κ συνηθως αυτες κανουν την πρωτη κινηση.αλλα μετα τη πρωτη φορα βλεπω οτι ξενερωνουν κ ξερω οτι ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν εχω να πω τιποτα ενδιαφερον.μετα τα κλασσικα τι κανεις στη ζωη σου και ποσα αδελφια εχεις,το χαος.τιποτα.τελος της κουβεντας.αλλα ακομα κ με την παρεα γνωστων κ μια ξαδελφη μου που βγαινουμε,ειμαι ο αορατος της παρεας.θεματα κ ιδεες για θεματα συζητησης.οποιαδηποτε ιδεα προς συζητηση αποδεκτη.


πεθανα στο γελιο οταν ειπες "μετα απο τα ποσα αδερφια εχεις..το χαος.."
νταξ ελιωσα στο γελιο!
χααχ
ρε παιδια νομιζω οτι γενικα ειναι πιο απλο..πχ μπορεις να σχολιασεις κατι που βλεπεις..πχ οπως καθεστε καπου να πεις "τι ωραιο μερος εδω?κ ωραια μουσικη ε? αληθεια τι μουσικη ακους? εμενα μου αρεσει..."..
κ το ενα φερνει το αλλο..η μια κουβενα την αλλη..
εγω γενικα ειμαι παρλαπιπας..χρειαζομαι μαθηματα σιωπης....το αλλο ακρο απο εσας.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> πεθανα στο γελιο οταν ειπες "μετα απο τα ποσα αδερφια εχεις..το χαος.."
> νταξ ελιωσα στο γελιο!
> χααχ
> ρε παιδια νομιζω οτι γενικα ειναι πιο απλο..πχ μπορεις να σχολιασεις κατι που βλεπεις..πχ οπως καθεστε καπου να πεις "τι ωραιο μερος εδω?κ ωραια μουσικη ε? αληθεια τι μουσικη ακους? εμενα μου αρεσει..."..
> κ το ενα φερνει το αλλο..η μια κουβενα την αλλη..
> εγω γενικα ειμαι παρλαπιπας..χρειαζομαι μαθηματα σιωπης....το αλλο ακρο απο εσας.


Εκεί θεωρώ ότι κομπλάρω.
Ότι χάνω τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου,δεν ξέρω τι να πω κλπ.

----------


## rolen

> Εκεί θεωρώ ότι κομπλάρω.
> Ότι χάνω τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου,δεν ξέρω τι να πω κλπ.


Ο Why έχει δίκιο. Δεν είναι καθόλου τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται! Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες ξενερώνουν όταν τα βλέπουν αυτά... Μιλάω εκ πείρας (στην αποτυχία φυσικά)!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> πεθανα στο γελιο οταν ειπες "μετα απο τα ποσα αδερφια εχεις..το χαος.."
> νταξ ελιωσα στο γελιο!
> χααχ


Κι εγώ !!..............

----------


## anxious4ever

κ εγω οταν παλια εβγαινα με γκομενους κ δεν μου μιλαγαν...ξεκιναγα εγω συζητηση..εβλεπα οτι δεν μπορουσαν..κ ενιωθα σπαστικη, ή βαρετη επειδη ο αλλος δεν μιλαγε κ τοσο..
ενιωθα εγω πολυ λαθος κ δεν ηθελα μετα να ξαναβγω.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ο Why έχει δίκιο. Δεν είναι καθόλου τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται! Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες ξενερώνουν όταν τα βλέπουν αυτά... Μιλάω εκ πείρας (στην αποτυχία φυσικά)!


Συμφωνώ.Επίσης στην αρχή της κάθε γνωριμίας παίζει το σημαντικότερο ρόλο το πόσο επιδέξια κρύβεις ή όχι τις αδυναμίες σου.Διαβάζω εδώ μέσα και όχι μόνο απο γυναίκες περισσότερο πόσο τις πλήγωσε κάποιος άντρας κτλ που στην αρχή έδειχνε οκ άτομο και στην πορεία αποκαλύφθηκε..Η μαγκιά λοιπόν αρχικά για να πας μπροστά σε αυτή την ζωή,είναι να φοράς μια μάσκα για να ξεγελάς τους άλλους σε πρώτη φάση και στην επόμενη αν αποκαλυφθούν κάποιες αδυναμίες σου έστω και τρανταχτές και μη διαχειρίσιμες,ευελπιστείς να έχεις πέσει σε άτομο που θέλει να είναι "θύμα".Και κρίνοντας απο αυτά που διαβάζω,υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια θύματα και αντίστοιχα θύτες

----------


## dark cloud

> έχεις κάποια διάγνωση??


εχω περασει 2 ψυχωτικα επεισοδια απο την χρηση καναββης..δεν ξερω αν ωφειλεται εκει το προβλημα η αν ημουν απο παλια ετσι..

----------


## dark cloud

> Απ΄ότι κατάλαβα εγώ όχι......
> Dark Cloud εσύ το χεις συζητήσει αυτό ποτέ με κανέναν ?


το εχω συζητησει με 2 ψυχιατρους και εναν ψυχολογο..οι οποιοι δεν μου βρισκουν κανενα απολυτως προβλημα,απλα λενε ειναι θεμα συγκεντρωσης

----------


## Mara.Z

> εχω περασει 2 ψυχωτικα επεισοδια απο την χρηση καναββης..δεν ξερω αν ωφειλεται εκει το προβλημα η αν ημουν απο παλια ετσι..


ίσως να οφείλεται σε αυτα... δεν ξερω, δεν εχω ιδεα...
η μανα μου παντως ηταν λαλιστατη με τριτους. Μπορουσε να πιασει κουβεντα απο το τιποτα. Και να δειχνει οτι εχει σωας τα φρενας.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> το εχω συζητησει με 2 ψυχιατρους και εναν ψυχολογο..οι οποιοι δεν μου βρισκουν κανενα απολυτως προβλημα,απλα λενε ειναι θεμα συγκεντρωσης


Με την μάνα σου όχι ? με κάνα αδερφό .......δεν ξέρω.....που να σε ξέρει κιόλας πως ήσουν παλιά αν άλλαξε κάτι.............

----------

